# Chessie's Art Gallery



## starry-syzygy (Sep 6, 2016)

*Please check my most recent post for my newest pieces*


Collabs are currently open! Send me a PM if you'd like to do one and we can discuss the details! ^-^


Hiya, welcome to my art gallery! I'm not the best artist out there, but I try my best on everything I draw.


I'd love to receive some constructive criticism and opinions on my art. Stuff like what I'm already doing a good job on, what I could use to work harder on, tips and advice to improve, etc. Keep in mind I draw as a hobby, not a profession, please try not to say anything too rude.

Newest drawings:











^Character belongs to Zeppeli^





^Character belongs to Issi^




Spoiler: newish artwork








Character in the 2 above drawings belongs to WuschelHD @DA


^Character belongs to vvingblade^







Feel free to provide tips and constructive criticism!



* ART TRADES: CLOSED*

I can draw: humanoid ocs (or humanoids with animal ears/tails), certain animals and pokemon, and be willing to try couples


I can't draw: mecha, furries/anthro, yaoi/yuri, NSFW stuff, gore, elderly, very muscular/buff characters



I can offer full color+shaded head shots, half bodies, full bodies, chibis, sketches, and simple animated/non-animated pixel icons. Click here for pixel icon examples.


Let me know if you'd be interested in doing an art trade! ^^


----------



## ~Mae~ (Sep 6, 2016)

Your arts super cute! i especially love the first one omg uwu


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 6, 2016)

MayorMae said:


> Your arts super cute! i especially love the first one omg uwu



Thank you!!  >w<


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2016)

ooo your art is lovely!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 7, 2016)

harlequin said:


> ooo your art is lovely!



Thanks! ;w;


----------



## namiieco (Sep 7, 2016)

When shading never use black, always use a darker shade of the colour.
Also with shading skin don't use black either. People use different colours but I usually use the base mixed with a little bit of purple for a dark atmosphere and a more orangey colour for a lighter atmosphere. People also use pink.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 7, 2016)

Utarara said:


> When shading never use black, always use a darker shade of the colour.
> Also with shading skin don't use black either. People use different colours but I usually use the base mixed with a little bit of purple for a dark atmosphere and a more orangey colour for a lighter atmosphere. People also use pink.



Thanks for the tips! I'll keep them in mind for my next drawing I work on!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 11, 2016)

Newest artwork:

View attachment 183307



Was experimenting with different colors and going for a more realistic-ish look. Would appreciate any constructive criticism and tips/advice.

Also, I'd like to try drawing other characters besides my own so I'll take one free request for the 1st person that asks. No NSFW stuff, mecha, or multiple characters though please. >u<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2016)

You should try making the hair more defined and less blended. The skin looks pretty good though.

You can try drawing the OC I made, but you don't have to if you don't feel like it. His name is Lucio:

http://file.toyhou.se/images/1207899_FJgUTminzjvLEea.png?1467172329


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 12, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> You should try making the hair more defined and less blended. The skin looks pretty good though.
> 
> You can try drawing the OC I made, but you don't have to if you don't feel like it. His name is Lucio:
> 
> http://file.toyhou.se/images/1207899_FJgUTminzjvLEea.png?1467172329



Ok, thanks for the tip! I'll try giving Lucio a go~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 15, 2016)

Pick up for Mega_Cabbage. Finished Lucio, feel free to let me know what you think!



Spoiler











EDIT: I think I might take another request if anyone asks. Got my tablet working again, so I'd like to practice drawing with it ;w;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you very much! I like the style you did him in!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 15, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thank you very much! I like the style you did him in!



Thanks, glad you like how it turned out!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 3, 2016)

Working on some artwork of my newest oc! 



Spoiler












OC was adopted from Ardrey, designed by Xion.


Constructive criticism is welcome. I'm also going to take 2 or 3 requests if anyone has one!


----------



## Milleram (Oct 3, 2016)

Your chibi of your newest OC is adorable! I know some people prefer chibis to have bodies smaller than that, but I personally like the proportions you used. It looks really cute! 

If you're still interested in taking some requests, I'd love it if you would draw my new OC, Suzune:

http://sta.sh/01yoorp1xiou

Thanks for considering! And keep up the good work!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 4, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Your chibi of your newest OC is adorable! I know some people prefer chibis to have bodies smaller than that, but I personally like the proportions you used. It looks really cute!
> 
> If you're still interested in taking some requests, I'd love it if you would draw my new OC, Suzune:
> 
> ...





Thanks, and I'll try drawing Suzune!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 4, 2016)

Pickup for amye.miller! Hope you like it! 




Spoiler: Suzune


----------



## Milleram (Oct 4, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Pickup for amye.miller! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, she looks adorable! She has such a sweet face, and I love how you drew her eyes. Thank you so much!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 4, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Aw, she looks adorable! She has such a sweet face, and I love how you drew her eyes. Thank you so much!



Thanks, glad you like how she turned out! ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

owo can u draw http://toyhou.se/394478.mac-
thanks !!!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> owo can u draw http://toyhou.se/394478.mac-
> thanks !!!




I thought I responded to this, but I guess not >-<


Anyway, pickup for you! 



Spoiler: Mac








I like her shirt, hehe c:




Hope you like it! ^^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2016)

Would anyone like to do an art trade? It's been forever since I've done one, and I'd love to start doing them again ;w;


I can draw: humanoid ocs (or humanoids with animal ears/tails), certain animals and pokemon, and be willing to try couples


I can't draw: mecha, furries/anthro, yaoi/yuri, NSFW stuff, gore



I can offer full color+shaded head shots, half bodies, full bodies, chibis, sketches, and simple animated/non-animated pixel icons. Click here for pixel icon examples. 


If anyone would be interested in doing an art trade, just let me know. ^^


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> I thought I responded to this, but I guess not >-<
> 
> 
> Anyway, pickup for you!
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm interested in doing an art trade! ovo
Here are examples of my art~ [x]

And question, are you more comfortable drawing girls or guys? o.o


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> I'm interested in doing an art trade! ovo
> Here are examples of my art~ [x]
> 
> And question, are you more comfortable drawing girls or guys? o.o



Love your art style, you have such cute ocs ^^

And I'm fine with both males and females, although I'd say I draw non-chibi females slightly better than males.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Love your art style, you have such cute ocs ^^
> 
> And I'm fine with both males and females, although I'd say I draw non-chibi females slightly better than males.



D'aww thank you ! >v<
Ah okay! Would you like to do a chibi trade perhaps?
Also Im kinda indescisive about who Id like art of but itd be awesome if I could get art of any character who doesnt have a lot of art from here or here

OH also thanks for accepting! ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

but even if you wanna draw the ones with more art go right ahead!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> D'aww thank you ! >v<
> Ah okay! Would you like to do a chibi trade perhaps?
> Also Im kinda indescisive about who Id like art of but itd be awesome if I could get art of any character who doesnt have a lot of art from here or here
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm fine with a chibi trade ^^

Here are my ocs, feel free to draw whichever one you're most comfortable with.

Would you like me to PM you when I'm finished or post your chibi in this thread for pickup?


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 8, 2016)

Alright, I'm gonna try and give a full-out critique on this. I'll admit--I'm not the best artist out there. But there are a few tips that I feel you could really use. 

For the chibi: 
-always keep shoulder level on the same line. 
-clearly mark where the shoulder ends and the arm begins
-for the ears, make it clear whether the ears are facing front or the side
-try not to draw the legs closed together, its a really stiff pose
-pretty good anatomy for the most part. 

For the headshot:
-use proper guidlines and anatomy. Look up tutorials and observe their anatomical structure
-The neck is too thick
-Eyes are improperly spaced
-Forehead is too small
-Hairline begins too close to the forehead
-Does not show the full ear, it looks like its plastered on.
-Background is nice, coloring is good.

 Above all, remember to have fun and enjoy yourself <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 8, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Yup, I'm fine with a chibi trade ^^
> 
> Here are my ocs, feel free to draw whichever one you're most comfortable with.
> 
> Would you like me to PM you when I'm finished or post your chibi in this thread for pickup?



I would prefer a PM. I'll do the same if that's okay! ^-^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 8, 2016)

Ephemeral Reality said:


> Alright, I'm gonna try and give a full-out critique on this. I'll admit--I'm not the best artist out there. But there are a few tips that I feel you could really use.
> 
> For the chibi:
> -always keep shoulder level on the same line.
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I'll keep it in mind! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> I would prefer a PM. I'll do the same if that's okay! ^-^



Yep, that's ok!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 12, 2016)

Finally managed to draw a decent picture of my oc Leon. It was mainly the hair style that I kept messing up, I couldn't decide what I wanted it to look like >-< 

 Couldn't decide on a background, so I just did a simple, gradient one.







Still willing to do art trades if anyone's interested~


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 12, 2016)

oh my gosh the headshot looks so neat! good job on it ^^


----------



## Milleram (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh my gosh! Your latest headshot looks amazing! You've really improved your facial anatomy! Nice work.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 12, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! Your latest headshot looks amazing! You've really improved your facial anatomy! Nice work.



Thanks! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> oh my gosh the headshot looks so neat! good job on it ^^



Thanks! ^^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 13, 2016)

WIP sketch of my oc Himi. I dunno how I feel about her ponytails or the hands, they both look a little awkward to me >_<

Also my scanner sucks. Barely picked up some of the softer lines. :/


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 14, 2016)

Finished a chibi of Leon~




I have a couple pieces left that I want to work on, then I think I'll start some Mystic Messenger fanart~


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 14, 2016)

Such adorable art! Much good!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 20, 2016)

Ezpiti said:


> Such adorable art! Much good!



Thank you!!  ;w;



Finished my WIP of my oc Himi:



Backgrounds are hard ._.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

wow your anatomy, colouring and everything has improved! keep up the good work <3
i find backgrounds hard too :L


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanako said:


> wow your anatomy, colouring and everything has improved! keep up the good work <3
> i find backgrounds hard too :L



Thank you for the compliment!! I'll continue to work on backgrounds *-*


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 4, 2016)

Character below belongs to Bunnilla~





I might practice different chibi styles after I finish my drawings for the Fall Secret Santa *3*


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

Would you be willing to do an art trade?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 4, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Would you be willing to do an art trade?



Not at the moment, sorry >-<

There's a few things I want to finish drawing before I start anything new.   'x'


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Not at the moment, sorry >-<
> 
> There's a few things I want to finish drawing before I start anything new.   'x'



ok that's fine! feel free to contact me if you're ever interested.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 21, 2016)

Trying to draw some YOI fan art.... here's some WIP pose sketches for now~



Was trying to draw different ice skating poses. Would appreciate feedback, I can't really tell what looks natural and what doesn't, hahaha... ^^;

Maybe I should have picked easier poses, lol


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 22, 2016)

Finished my Vikturi doodle thingie. Fixed up the poses a bit, hopefully looks a bit better.



full size image

I might draw a couple other YOI characters, there's too many precious cinnamon rolls T^T


----------



## cherriielle (Nov 22, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Finished my Vikturi doodle thingie. Fixed up the poses a bit, hopefully looks a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 189107
> 
> ...



YO
BLESS
YOUR
HEART

so cute, do moreee! c;
welcome to hell


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 22, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> YO
> BLESS
> YOUR
> HEART
> ...



Thanks, I'll try drawing some of the other characters in my free time c:

Always glad to commit some yoi sins~


----------



## Tensu (Nov 23, 2016)

Your fullbodies are very impressive!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 23, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Your fullbodies are very impressive!



Aww, thanks!  >w0


----------



## derezzed (Nov 25, 2016)

[This] is really something else! I was so impressed when I clicked on your thread and saw that piece at the very top :-o
Love the colors and how you drew the clothes (especially the details, like the sparkles on the left guy's jacket). ALSO I find the splatter background to be very fitting, haha. That was a great call ;-]

Overall, it's pretty obvious that you've been improving a lot, and I get the feeling you'll be putting out more great stuff in the future. Heck, your fullbodies are already good, as others before me have pointed out :-]
Definitely keep up with the updates!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi! Your art is good :> You made a very big progress, I see. Good job!

Do you want to do an art trade?

Examples of my work:  X X

Welcome to YOI hell btw
There is no exit


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 25, 2016)

derezzed said:


> [This] is really something else! I was so impressed when I clicked on your thread and saw that piece at the very top :-o
> Love the colors and how you drew the clothes (especially the details, like the sparkles on the left guy's jacket). ALSO I find the splatter background to be very fitting, haha. That was a great call ;-]
> 
> Overall, it's pretty obvious that you've been improving a lot, and I get the feeling you'll be putting out more great stuff in the future. Heck, your fullbodies are already good, as others before me have pointed out :-]
> Definitely keep up with the updates!!




Thank you very much for the compliments, they mean a lot to me, I tend to lack confidence in my art, haha. I'll continue to work at improving! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



SinnerTheCat said:


> Hi! Your art is good :> You made a very big progress, I see. Good job!
> 
> Do you want to do an art trade?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

I'd be up for an art trade,  what did you have in mind? (as in full bod, head shot, etc.)

yoi hell is best hell :V


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 26, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Thank you very much for the compliments, they mean a lot to me, I tend to lack confidence in my art, haha. I'll continue to work at improving! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was thinking about head shot or bust. What do you think?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 26, 2016)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I was thinking about head shot or bust. What do you think?



That would be fine with me. Who do you want me to draw?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 26, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> That would be fine with me. Who do you want me to draw?



Can you draw her?

Also, who/what do you want me to draw?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 26, 2016)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Can you draw her?
> 
> Also, who/what do you want me to draw?



Yeah, I can draw her 

You can draw whoever you want from here: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 26, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Yeah, I can draw her
> 
> You can draw whoever you want from here: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1



I think, I'll go with Rea :> I'll PM/VM you when my piece is ready.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 30, 2016)

Quick chibi I did of Pi?ata-kun


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 30, 2016)

Today is an artsy day I guess :V




I tried to draw some traditional art, I usually just draw doodles in my sketchbooks, its been forever since I've done anything colored. My scanner didn't do to great at picking up the colors in the hair and the skin shading. :/




^My piece I drew from my art trade with SinnerTheCat^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 3, 2016)

My drawings for the Fall Secret Santa 

Character belongs to himeki~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 4, 2016)

Finished a chibi of this cinnamon bun



I have a WIP of the chicken nugget dipped in ketchup. I'll probably have it finished in a couple days or so.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 7, 2016)

Finished the chicken nugget



Imma go watch YOI now, almost forgot about it '^'


----------



## Tensu (Dec 7, 2016)

Oooh cute!

If you're up for an art trade, I'd love to work something out!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 7, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Oooh cute!
> 
> If you're up for an art trade, I'd love to work something out!



Thanks!

I can do an art trade! What kind of art trade did you have in mind and who would you like me to draw?


----------



## Tensu (Dec 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I can do an art trade! What kind of art trade did you have in mind and who would you like me to draw?



Anyone in my Toyhouse link would be great! I'd prefer if you'd draw someone with less art, but anyone's fine. Who would you like me to draw?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 7, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Anyone in my Toyhouse link would be great! I'd prefer if you'd draw someone with less art, but anyone's fine. Who would you like me to draw?



You can draw who you want from here: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1

I'd prefer one of my males ocs, but you can draw one of my female ones if you'd be more comfortable drawing one of them.

Also, you never answered what kind of art trade you want to do. Do you want to do a chibi, head shot, half body, etc.??? I'm fine with anything.


----------



## Tensu (Dec 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> You can draw who you want from here: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1
> 
> I'd prefer one of my males ocs, but you can draw one of my female ones if you'd be more comfortable drawing one of them.
> 
> Also, you never answered what kind of art trade you want to do. Do you want to do a chibi, head shot, half body, etc.??? I'm fine with anything.



ok, I think I know who I wanna draw. And as for what kind of art I think half body and chibi sounds good since that's kinda how I draw. Thanks! ^^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 7, 2016)

Tensu said:


> ok, I think I know who I wanna draw. And as for what kind of art I think half body and chibi sounds good since that's kinda how I draw. Thanks! ^^



M'kay, I'll PM you when I've finished


----------



## Tensu (Dec 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> M'kay, I'll PM you when I've finished



Me too, thanks again


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 8, 2016)

!! your art is so cute! john cena approves ✓✓✓


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 9, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> !! your art is so cute! john cena approves ✓✓✓



Thank you!!




Character below belongs to Samansu~






.....I'm going to attempt to draw pole dancing next I think...


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 9, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> .....I'm going to attempt to draw pole dancing next I think...



//peer pressure////


do it


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 10, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> //peer pressure////
> 
> 
> do it



The power of pressure compels me 

Using spoiler tags cuz of huge images~



Spoiler: beautiful menz on poles






WIP of the pole dancing thingie~

I think I'm gonna make a few more edits to the poses and anatomy. Idk how to draw muscles, I'm just kinda winging it >-<

Maybe I should include Phichit in the backgrounds taking pictures with his phone, lol




Character below belongs to Tensu. 



Spoiler: Azore


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 11, 2016)

Quick sketchy thing I did


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 14, 2016)

Chibi of my oc Ivy


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Holidays! Hope everyone has a nice Christmas, New Year, etc. and gets to spend sometime with their family!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 24, 2016)

X-mas present I drew for my aunt. Most of the balloons are references to things she says or likes.



Merry Christmas to everybody! ^^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 28, 2016)

Got Paintstorm Studio for Christmas, here's my 1st attempt at drawing something in it. Still not used to all the different tools yet ._.''



Btw, can anyone tell me how to upload my drawings as thumbnails? I just think it would make the OP look a little better.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 8, 2017)

Tried doing something new and did a little pixel art to test out a new chibi style. I think they're kinda cute


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 14, 2017)

Traditional headshot doodle of my new oc Fi. She was adopted from mewpyonadopts on DA.





Birthday present of her oc Rue for isparklehearts on DA. Character below belongs to her.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I like the coloring you do and your shading is pretty good (maybe sometimes a little too dark for some of the lighter skin tones you use). Really, the only thing that I would really say needs work is, like, proportions, but I hear that stuff can take quite a bit of time studying the body and how it moves, etc.

But I think your art is super cute and the little cheeb you did for Samansu is soooo cute omg

Keep up the great work! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -

And omg the pixel art you did is cute too I'm a sucker for pixels tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND ISPARKLEHEARTS'S OC IS TOO PRECIOUS FOR THIS WORLD OTL


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 14, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I like the coloring you do and your shading is pretty good (maybe sometimes a little too dark for some of the lighter skin tones you use). Really, the only thing that I would really say needs work is, like, proportions, but I hear that stuff can take quite a bit of time studying the body and how it moves, etc.
> 
> But I think your art is super cute and the little cheeb you did for Samansu is soooo cute omg
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliments and advice! >wo

And I know, her oc is so cute! oAo


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 16, 2017)

Practicing more pixel art, but with animation. Might sell avatar icons like these, I want to work more on shading 1st though.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 16, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Practicing more pixel art, but with animation. Might sell avatar icons like these, I want to work more on shading 1st though.
> 
> View attachment 192582



wahhhhh that is adorable chessie! the animation is so smooth! how long did this take?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 16, 2017)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> wahhhhh that is adorable chessie! the animation is so smooth! how long did this take?



Thanks! 

It took somewhere around 3-4 hours. I have a base made now though to make them on, so I could probably do future ones in about 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Practicing more pixel art, but with animation. Might sell avatar icons like these, I want to work more on shading 1st though.
> 
> View attachment 192582



I agree with OFFICIALJOHNCENA, the animation is really well done!

It's so cute and these as icons would be great!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 17, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I agree with OFFICIALJOHNCENA, the animation is really well done!
> 
> It's so cute and these as icons would be great!



Thanks! 



Made one more, but with a slightly different animation. I think I might like the transparent version more.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 19, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awww! <3

And I agree, I prefer the transparent, if you were going to go with a bg I would pick a lighter color for that character, because the darkness doesn't "go" with her palette imo and her necklace blends into the background.

I love the winking! She's such a cute OC!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 20, 2017)

Made a reference sheet thing for my new oc Aika. Aika is a HanaBun, an open species created by WuschelHD on DA. If you want to make your own HanaBun,  go here for more info.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> D'awww! <3
> 
> And I agree, I prefer the transparent, if you were going to go with a bg I would pick a lighter color for that character, because the darkness doesn't "go" with her palette imo and her necklace blends into the background.
> 
> I love the winking! She's such a cute OC!



Eep, I missed this! Thank you for the tip! :')


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 21, 2017)

Made another icon. Going to start a shop soon. Anyone have any clue about how much one icon would be worth? I have no idea what I should sell them for


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 21, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Made another icon. Going to start a shop soon. Anyone have any clue about how much one icon would be worth? I have no idea what I should sell them for
> 
> View attachment 192738



That is so cute omfg and the little flowers in her hair are great!!! Idk about price, but the icon itself is so nice!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 21, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> That is so cute omfg and the little flowers in her hair are great!!! Idk about price, but the icon itself is so nice!



Thanks! 

The animation was originally longer than that, but I had to reduce the amount of frames because the file was too big to upload 

T-T


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 27, 2017)

MY SON <3

This is Yume, my newest oc. He's a Memoru, a closed species that I drew for a MYO event. The base I used and the species belong to ShizukAdoptables. 

He's so cute ;u;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, he's so cute! <3


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 27, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Wow, he's so cute! <3



thank you! TwT


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 29, 2017)

Made a new icon animation~

Will probably offer it in my icon shop >u<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 2, 2017)

Something I drew for amye.miller's contest on DA. I decided to draw her oc Min-jun! He's so cute ;w;

 I was trying out a new eye style, I really like how it looks! I couldn't come up with a decent background though ^^;

I hope you like it, I'll upload it to DA later! ^-^



Gah, this isn't even the full size image, why is it so huge ;-;






Oh and with Singles Awareness Day Valentine's Day coming up, I'd like to try drawing something for it, so if anyone has any ocs that are a couple, throw them at me and I might do a freebie of them! It won't be first come, first serve though cuz I don't know how many requests I'll get and I'll only have time for one or two. 

I'll do both straight and same sex couples, if you request a couple, please give me a brief description of their personalities and relationship!


----------



## Milleram (Feb 2, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Something I drew for amye.miller's contest on DA. I decided to draw her oc Min-jun! He's so cute ;w;
> 
> I was trying out a new eye style, I really like how it looks! I couldn't come up with a decent background though ^^;
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness!!! Thank you so much for drawing Min-jun! The colouring and shading look so amazing! *O* I really love the new eye style too. It looks so great. c: Thanks again for entering! I'll add your entry to the contest page once you upload it to DA. c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

Omg can you do these two? They're not human but they don't really have facial features anyway since they wear those masks, only Salem's face peeks out.

Salem: http://toyhou.se/692231.salem
Thorn: http://toyhou.se/782637.thornelia

Salem and Thornelia have a quiet relationship since Salem is awkward for looking scary to other Mocchin and Thornelia just likes to quietly garden and stuff. Thorn enjoys holding hands a lot and it makes Salem embarrassed but they are the type to do anything Thorn wants to do bc they turn into a doofus around them.

If you can't do them bc they're not human it's okay! I just love the idea of a V-DAY thing LOL


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> ---



I've got chu. It'll probably just be a quick doodle though cuz I'm not too great at drawing non-humanoid stuff >.<



Spoiler: WIP comic








Just let me know if I've messed anything up, I'll try to remember to post another wip after I've drawn Salem.

- - - Post Merge - - -



amye.miller said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Thank you so much for drawing Min-jun! The colouring and shading look so amazing! *O* I really love the new eye style too. It looks so great. c: Thanks again for entering! I'll add your entry to the contest page once you upload it to DA. c:



Oh, and thank you! I'm glad you like it c:


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

It looks great!!!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 2, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> ---





Spoiler: WIP 2







I'm about halfway done, hope it looks ok >x<


----------



## Tensu (Feb 2, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Something I drew for amye.miller's contest on DA. I decided to draw her oc Min-jun! He's so cute ;w;
> 
> I was trying out a new eye style, I really like how it looks! I couldn't come up with a decent background though ^^;
> 
> ...



woah the wrinkles in the clothing look so smooth. Nice work!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Spoiler: WIP 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE WAY YOU'RE DRAWING THEM IS SO CUTE!


----------



## Milleram (Feb 2, 2017)

Those two pieces you drew for *Stepheroo* are adorable!! The colouring looks so great!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 3, 2017)

Finished request for Stepheroo, hope you like how it turned out! Thanks for letting me draw you characters, Mocchin are so cute uwu




Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



Tensu said:


> woah the wrinkles in the clothing look so smooth. Nice work!



Thanks, that's something I've been trying to improve at! Glad I'm getting better at clothing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



amye.miller said:


> Those two pieces you drew for *Stepheroo* are adorable!! The colouring looks so great!



Thanks!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 3, 2017)

OH MY GOSH I AM CRYING THEY LOOK SO PRECIOUSSSS TYSMMMMM


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 3, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> OH MY GOSH I AM CRYING THEY LOOK SO PRECIOUSSSS TYSMMMMM



Thanks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 4, 2017)

Would you be willing to do Korra and Bolin together?!!?! 

x


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 4, 2017)

your art is so cute aaaa i wish i could draw like that


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 4, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> your art is so cute aaaa i wish i could draw like that



ahhh, thank you! <3


----------



## Trystin (Feb 4, 2017)

Nevermind.. I had asked for a couple piece, but he just broke my heart. As what always happens because I'm a **** up   :'(


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 7, 2017)

Kaia Trystin said:


> Nevermind.. I had asked for a couple piece, but he just broke my heart. As what always happens because I'm a **** up   :'(



T-T

I'm sorry you had to go through something like that 

//pats back//

I hope it wasn't too hard on you and that you're feeling better. If you ever need somebody to talk to, you can talk with me if you'd like.





Drew my oc Yume. I think I made him a bit too feminine and the neck is a little long, but I love the background and his eyes uwu


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 7, 2017)

Such lovely work! Love the sparkles and colors!!!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 8, 2017)

esweeeny said:


> Such lovely work! Love the sparkles and colors!!!



Thank you! :'D





Thought I might start updating my thread with different stuff that I'm working on :>

So...

Working on:


closed species
designs for my last few ocs



Also, I've been thinking about leaving freebies open, but doing a bi-monthly theme with them. So every 2 weeks I would come up with a theme, and people can post characters that fit the theme and I'll pick one or two of them to draw. After 2 weeks, the theme would change and people could request new ocs if they have any that fit the theme. I thought it would be a good way to get practice drawing a wide variety of characters. I might even create a new thread just for freebies. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

That sounds like a very cool idea! And imagine the progress you could make with a recurring thing like that in place. Really good practice!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 9, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> That sounds like a very cool idea! And imagine the progress you could make with a recurring thing like that in place. Really good practice!



Thanks, maybe I'll go with it then 





Preview thingie of a closed species I've been working on. I think I'm going to call them Stellamis, still a little unsure on the name. I don't know how many I'll make or if I'll sell them. Idk yet if anyone would even be interested in buying one. Hopefully I'll eventually be able to find someone who wants to co-own them with me and make some collab batches of them cuz I'm really slow at drawing T-T



Some random facts I made up about them just now:


can be male or female
always nekomimi/human x animal hybrids/whatever you want to call them
animal body parts (ears, tails, horns, wings, etc.) are transparent glass light bulbs that can light up/glow
their hair is always gradient colored
hair always has a sparkly/glittery look
average height is 3-4 1/2 ft. tall
they love food and sparkly objects- their trust can easily be won with them

they come in different levels of rarity
Although small and cute, they are normally very territorial and vicious. If they feel threatened by another's presence, they will charge at them while waving their arms and flashing their lights. If they catch their opponent, it often becomes a fight to the death.

Stellamis can control when their bulbs light up and their brightness
Stellamis often leave their bulbs off during the day and turn them on at night or in dark places
Stellamis can get tired and sick when they use too much energy to light up their bulbs
Stellamis absorb solar energy and use it to charge their lights
If water gets in their light bulbs, they can electrocute themselves which can cause physical/mental damage/alteration and even death
They cannot move their light bulb body parts
     -ex 1: A winged Stellami cannot flap its wings
     -ex 2: They cannot flick or wag their ears/tails
     -ex 3: A fish-type Stellami can move their hips to move their tails back and forth, but they cannot move the tail fins themselves, making them unable to make tight turns in water



I'll probably end up adding onto the list later on. Would be nice if I could get some opinions on them or ideas for how to improve them. Also accepting theme and design ideas for future ones if anyone has any~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 9, 2017)

Guess I'll just add this...

Did some landscape practice, I didn't really know what I wanted to draw, so I just tried out hills/mountains for now.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 9, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> ----



This is such a cute idea and I love the name! If you are interested maybe I can help? idk I'm not worthy lol But super cute concept, I'm sure they will be a hit! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



chessie16 said:


> --



omg this landscape is gorgeous, awesome job it looks so pretty o:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 9, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> This is such a cute idea and I love the name! If you are interested maybe I can help? idk I'm not worthy lol But super cute concept, I'm sure they will be a hit! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

What do you mean your not worthy, your art is so pretty and cute! 

I would love to have your help! I have to work on a reference sheet for the species 1st though, if you want I can PM you when I've finished it to see if you'd still be interested in helping!


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 9, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What do you mean your not worthy, your art is so pretty and cute!
> 
> I would love to have your help! I have to work on a reference sheet for the species 1st though, if you want I can PM you when I've finished it to see if you'd still be interested in helping!



Of course! This is such a cute idea, please do PM <3


----------



## Milleram (Feb 9, 2017)

Stellamis sound so cute! Great name! c: And that landscape looks amazing! *O*


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 12, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Stellamis sound so cute! Great name! c: And that landscape looks amazing! *O*



Thanks ^u^



Testing a new eye style~




Idk if I like the dots in it or not.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 12, 2017)

Woah, those eyes look great@


----------



## Zireael (Feb 12, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Guess I'll just add this...
> 
> Did some landscape practice, I didn't really know what I wanted to draw, so I just tried out hills/mountains for now.
> 
> View attachment 194067



Hey this is great! I'd love to see you do more landscapes, I think this is really beautiful and you seem to have the knack for it. I especially love the way you painted the sky,  is that distant mountains I can see very faintly? Either way, it looks fantastic, and the depth perception is captured well with your gradient choice. Very nice. <3


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 13, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Woah, those eyes look great@



thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvenfrost said:


> Hey this is great! I'd love to see you do more landscapes, I think this is really beautiful and you seem to have the knack for it. I especially love the way you painted the sky,  is that distant mountains I can see very faintly? Either way, it looks fantastic, and the depth perception is captured well with your gradient choice. Very nice. <3



Thank you! I was planning on doing some more landscapes in the future! I want to try doing something with water next


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 14, 2017)

This isn't Valentines related at all, but have an Umbreon. I haven't drawn pokemon in forever x-x


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 16, 2017)

WIP of a Stellami that I've been working on~

She's probably going to be sold on DA.



Spoiler



finished version will be a little smaller than this >-<

She's a seahorse Stellami 




I'm about halfway done with the ref sheet for the species, should be finished within a week!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 17, 2017)

I think I've finished her, I don't think there's anything else I wanna add. The eyes were bugging me, so I tried fixing them.

Does she look ok? ;;



Idk how much to sell her for yet, might make her an OTA


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

I like the new eyes a lot! I think they look a little better with ow you drew her. Love the hair and sparkle effects. Literally my only thing is that she looks very cute a childlike but she seems kind of busty-ish, but it's barely. I think she's adorable and I love that you did an underwater one!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 18, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I like the new eyes a lot! I think they look a little better with ow you drew her. Love the hair and sparkle effects. Literally my only thing is that she looks very cute a childlike but she seems kind of busty-ish, but it's barely. I think she's adorable and I love that you did an underwater one!



eeeeee, thanks! (//>w<\\)

I know she's kinda busty, I keep forgetting that female chibis should be flat chested :'D


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 18, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> eeeeee, thanks! (//>w<\\)
> 
> I know she's kinda busty, I keep forgetting that female chibis should be flat chested :'D



They don't have to be! I've seen chibis like this as well, but I wasn't entirely sure if she was SUPPOSED to be a child. She just looks very innocent overall, but that's seriously just me and it's super minor and not really noticeable. You asked for an opinion on it, so I decided to look at it more clearly and that's the only way I noticed at all.

Love the color scheme!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 23, 2017)

Lantern design I'm working on for something. I dunno if I like it or not, I'll have to see how it looks on the finished product.






Oh, and I'm almost completely finished with the Stellami reference/information sheet! I might add another drawing or two to it, but I've finished all the text and most of the important references! If anyone wants to look at it and see if I made any spelling/grammar mistakes or make suggestions for anything that can be added, let me know and I'll PM you a link to it!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 23, 2017)

I could help you with grammar and stuff if you were self-conscious about publishing the reference sheet before it was looked over. If you were up to it I could take a look at it in about 2 hours. So just shoot me PM if you want!


----------



## derezzed (Feb 23, 2017)

GOD, the texture and patterns on that orange lantern look incredible. You might not know whether you like it or not, but I can definitely say that I do ;-]
Also, I think [this piece] looks great! You did a great job with brush effects in particular; I also like the mix of colors and the eye style!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 24, 2017)

derezzed said:


> GOD, the texture and patterns on that orange lantern look incredible. You might not know whether you like it or not, but I can definitely say that I do ;-]
> Also, I think [this piece] looks great! You did a great job with brush effects in particular; I also like the mix of colors and the eye style!



Thanks! ^^

I actually like the color and pattern of the lantern, it's more like I'm not sure if I like the vase-like look? I'm going to try drawing different lanterns and see what kinds I like 

Ah, and glad you like the chibi! I like working with gradient colors and I might stick with the eye style for awhile, I like it better than most of my eye styles I've tried so far.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 27, 2017)

Experimental watercolor. Unless you count finger painting in primary school, I've never really used watercolors before. I might try experimenting with them some more.





My new Alakai OC, Maiko! His name is a combo of the Japanese words maigo(lost) and ko(child). Alakai's are a closed species that belong to ShizukAdoptables @DA.



I might become kinda inactive for awhile due to family reasons. I won't have much access to the internet, so I'll probably work on some traditional art in the meantime.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 1, 2017)

More traditional art of my ocs Maya and Aika~ 






I like how the drawing of Maya turned out a bit more '^'


----------



## Milleram (Mar 1, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> More traditional art of my ocs Maya and Aika~
> 
> View attachment 195014
> 
> ...



You drew Maya beautifully!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 2, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> You drew Maya beautifully!



Thank you!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 2, 2017)

More traditional art >^<



^Might draw and sell digital vers. icons like this later^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 4, 2017)

Icons I've made for something I'm working on~

I've got 6 more to go ;w;


 


Oh! Almost forgot, I'm going to open up art trades again~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 5, 2017)

More icons~



Btw.....would anyone be interested in owning twin OCs with me? I would own one twin and whoever would be interested in owning them with me would own the other. We would decide on stuff like the species, genders, color palettes, etc. together and I would draw references for the both of them. Occasionally we could draw, request, or commission the twins together and share the art we receive of them for stuff like toyhouse and stash references.

If anyone would be interested just let me know, I think it would be fun to have twins >w<

If I have multiple people who would be interested, I might just pick someone 'v'


----------



## Wewikk (Mar 5, 2017)

Im not at home but I would like to try one of your characters and mabye try a trade im good at female characters thanks?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 5, 2017)

Wewikk said:


> Im not at home but I would like to try one of your characters and mabye try a trade im good at female characters thanks?



Sure! If you want to give one of my OCs a try or do an art trade that'd be fine with me! ^^


----------



## Wewikk (Mar 5, 2017)

Im not busy tommarow till 3:00 pm est so ill see what I can do.


----------



## Wewikk (Mar 6, 2017)

I tried my best but here you go.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 6, 2017)

Wewikk said:


> I tried my best but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 195306



Thank you, it's really cute! ^^



Still making chibi icons. I'm getting close to being done with them ;w;



I think this is my favorite batch so far ^-^

Still looking for someone who'd like to own twin ocs with me if anyone would be interested!


----------



## Wewikk (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool if your still taking trades can I please get a full body chibi in your style ill pay the difference if needed?

I like Serena from Pokemon I think shes cute.  



Here's another of my favorite characters I like

Based off the same qr code.



1 more 

I would like to see this character as a splatoon hybrid since shes a squid and the inklings are part squid and human?




Thanks and if you need anything just pm me here its easier to read the ui on these forums on my phone?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 7, 2017)

Wewikk said:


> ---




Ok, I'll give one of your characters a try!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 11, 2017)

My part of my trade with Wewikk. 



I dunno if I like it or not. The pose looked fine when I started, but it started to look kinda awkward when I got close to finishing it. >-<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 15, 2017)

Freebie drawing for vvingblade. There's so many different closed species that I love, but probably won't ever get to own, so I like to draw others' CS when I get the chance ^^



Blakyre's are a CS belonging to Jotaku.



Also drew a couple more decapitated chibi heads for my army~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 24, 2017)

Line art I've been working on. I kinda like it as is, I might try coloring it later.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 4, 2017)

As you're leaving your house to go somewhere. you're surprised to see a strange-looking Stellami come bounding up to you with a basket of eggs in tow.

_"Hello there!"_, he says, _"and how do you do?" _

_"There's this fun little game I made just for you!" 

"Right all around you, right in your yard; are three little eggs, finding them'll be hard!" 

"But in the wee eggies lies a surprise. They're Stellami babies, waiting with to meet your eyes." 

"So go out and find them, make a new friend. And maybe next year, I'll be back again!"
_




Easter Stellami Surprise Raffle

I decided to hold a raffle of my closed species to finally motivate myself to finish up their species info and make them public! 

For this raffle I'm going to give away three Stellamis. The raffle winners will be the 1st three people to own one! (I don't even have my own yet :'D)

Just like what's inside an Easter egg, there's no telling what you'll get. The Stellami designs being given away will remain a secret until the end of the raffle. The Stellami designs might not follow the same theme and might not be Easter related at all. 

*How to Enter*

To enter you must have/be doing one of the following:


-commented in this thread before the time of this post
-be watching me on deviantart (new watchers welcome, link in my sig)


Raffle will end Easter Sunday (April 16th) at 11:59 PM CST

Winners will receive their Stellami within 24 hours of the end of the raffle

If you meet either of the criteria above to enter, comment below saying that you'd like to enter (if you're following me on DA, be sure to include your DA username somewhere in your comment)

Good luck to everyone <3

Hopefully I'll get at least 3 participants ;w;​


----------



## Milleram (Apr 5, 2017)

Aw, this is such a great idea! What a nice surprise for Easter! I'd love to enter! c: (sweet-misery788 on DA)


----------



## Tensu (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd like to enter as well! This looks so cute and I love closed species <3 Thanks for doing this! (xtensu on DA)


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll enter! You draw so well and that character is just too cute!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 5, 2017)

Eep! Forgot to mention the winners for each Stellami will be drawn randomly using random.org!




amye.miller said:


> Aw, this is such a great idea! What a nice surprise for Easter! I'd love to enter! c: (sweet-misery788 on DA)



Thanks for joining, you're entry #1! c:



Tensu said:


> I'd like to enter as well! This looks so cute and I love closed species <3 Thanks for doing this! (xtensu on DA)



Thanks for joining, you're entry #2! c:



pinkcotton said:


> I'll enter! You draw so well and that character is just too cute!



Thanks for joining, you're entry #3! c:



Yay, got the minimum # of participants! ;w;

Good luck to everyone <3


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 6, 2017)

*bumps for raffle*  

*^*


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 7, 2017)

bump, raffle info is on pg. 16, post #156 if anyone is interested in joining '.<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 8, 2017)

^boop^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 10, 2017)

bump~


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Apr 11, 2017)

Get outta town you draw furrie 
I love those things
What kind you draw.
I have an EXHD with TONS of pix and wall I got from various websites (it be big in the Tera)
I just use them for slide shows no furries though


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 11, 2017)

AWESOMEGAMER said:


> Get outta town you draw furrie
> I love those things
> What kind you draw.
> I have an EXHD with TONS of pix and wall I got from various websites (it be big in the Tera)
> I just use them for slide shows no furries though



Ah, thank you! I don't know if I'd call them furries though >.<

I think most of the characters I draw would be considered humanoid or maybe anthro. The difference between furries and anthros always confuses me though, so who knows ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 13, 2017)

bump, raffle ends in just a few days 


Raffle info is on the previous page (pg 16)


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 15, 2017)

Bump, closed species raffle ends tomorrow! Info can be found here: link

Excited to reveal the cuties, I love one of their designs *w*


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 17, 2017)

Now that Easter is all wrapped up, so is my raffle for my closed species! I only had 3 participants, but at least that means everyone is guaranteed to get a prize! ^^

I'm just gonna quit rambling on and get to the prizes~

I used random.org to pick the winners for each adopt. For each adopt, I drew according to the order that I finished drawing them in.




Spoiler: Stellami #1






Congrats to @pinkcotton! You won this baby <3






Spoiler: Stellami #2






Congrats to @Tensu! You're his/her/its new owner c:






Spoiler: Stellami #3






Congrats to @amye.miller! This bby is all yours <3



I hope you all like your prizes and thank you very much for participating! ^^

I will PM the winners the full size and un-watermarked versions of their new adopts within a couple hours!


----------



## Milleram (Apr 17, 2017)

Yay! Thank you! c: It was so nice of you to host this raffle and I love the designs you created for the winners. c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh yay! ^o^ Thank you! She is adorable, thank you for taking time out of your day to draw 3 OC's for us!


----------



## Tensu (Apr 17, 2017)

I love the design! He's so adorable and I love the color scheme. Thank you so much for hosting this! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 25, 2017)

Character in the drawings below belong to WuschelHD@DA

I wanted to try out some different styles, so I pretty much drew her a reference sheet thingie for her birthday.

Plus her character is so cute, I love the idea of having a rose for an iris oAo

I might offer these styles as commissions, but I want to make a couple more refs and I have no idea what to charge. I'd like to make them available both on Bell Tree and DA ;w;


----------



## Milleram (Apr 25, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Character in the drawings below belong to WuschelHD@DA
> 
> I wanted to try out some different styles, so I pretty much drew her a reference sheet thingie for her birthday.
> 
> ...



Great job on those three latest drawings! The second, chibi-ish one looks amazing!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 26, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Great job on those three latest drawings! The second, chibi-ish one looks amazing!



Thank you!! The middle one is my favorite as well >w<


----------



## starry-syzygy (May 10, 2017)

Finished my design for my new MYO Dreamy babe!

Dreamies and the fullbody base used below are by Beauket@TH/DA!


----------



## starry-syzygy (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Bunnilla (May 25, 2017)

Chessie I am back from the dead wheeeezeee your drawings are looking real nice lol now that it's summer imma pick up drawing again


----------



## starry-syzygy (May 25, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Chessie I am back from the dead wheeeezeee your drawings are looking real nice lol now that it's summer imma pick up drawing again



Welcome back, it'll be nice to see you around again! ^-^

And thank you! I recently switched to Sai and I'm trying to get used to it still *u*


----------



## derezzed (May 27, 2017)

Really love [the design] of this! It's super unique and I always have a weakness for warm color schemes, haha. The feathery parts of the design are a great touch, and the tail is so interesting. 
Oh man, I'm really loving [the bust] too. Lovely character overall!


----------



## starry-syzygy (May 30, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Really love [the design] of this! It's super unique and I always have a weakness for warm color schemes, haha. The feathery parts of the design are a great touch, and the tail is so interesting.
> Oh man, I'm really loving [the bust] too. Lovely character overall!



Thank you!! I love the species too, they're so cute ;w;



Practice pixel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Thought I'd include a small and bigger version, I think the smaller version looks a bit neater >-<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Kazelle (Jun 8, 2017)

that looks really cool i think you've improved a lot! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jun 9, 2017)

Kazelle said:


> that looks really cool i think you've improved a lot! c:



Thank you!! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jun 19, 2017)

Birthday gift for Tensu (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ


----------



## Tensu (Jun 19, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Birthday gift for Tensu (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ



woah this is so nice of you!!! Thanks so much, its super cute!!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jun 19, 2017)

Tensu said:


> woah this is so nice of you!!! Thanks so much, its super cute!!



Thanks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jul 12, 2017)

Birthday present for amye.miller!





pixel doll version:







I think I've gotten better at shading hair but I still suck at shading clothing (how do you do clothing folds/ripples ?\_(ツ)_/? )

I'm kinda in the mood to do pixels right now, feel free to sacrifice your ocs to me for some free pixel artsu~

If I get a lot of requests though, they might not be 1st come, 1st serve and I might not get to everyone ;w;


----------



## Milleram (Jul 12, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Birthday present for amye.miller!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really looks amazing! Thank you again. <3<3<3 And I agree, you did an amazing job shading her hair!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jul 13, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> It really looks amazing! Thank you again. <3<3<3 And I agree, you did an amazing job shading her hair!



Thank you, I'm glad you like your b-day gift! ^^


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 13, 2017)

Yo~ Are you still doing art trades?? Love how much you have improved~
I'm a totes noob at art trades as this will be my first.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jul 13, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Yo~ Are you still doing art trades?? Love how much you have improved~
> I'm a totes noob at art trades as this will be my first.



Thank you and yep, they're still open!

Just send me a character ref and their personality info, what kind of trade you want to do (headshot, chibi, pixel, etc.), and whether you want to do a digital or traditional piece! Thank you for the interest! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 1, 2017)

Background lineart I did for The Collaborative Art Contest for Lake Valor's Summer Scramble event!



My team won 1st place for the event! 

Unfortunately, Bell Tree won't let me link the finished piece (says the site is banned??)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 1, 2017)

You still open? :3


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 1, 2017)

Issi said:


> You still open? :3



For art trades yes, for requests, no. I also currently have an art trade to finish so it'll be a couple days before I can start on anything new. (?・ω・`)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 1, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> For art trades yes, for requests, no. I also currently have an art trade to finish so it'll be a couple days before I can start on anything new. (?・ω・`)



Cool! Maybe we could do a trade? Here is an example:


Spoiler: A drawing of Tee-Tee's OC


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 2, 2017)

Issi said:


> Cool! Maybe we could do a trade? Here is an example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A drawing of Tee-Tee's OC



Sure thing! Can you fill out the form below for me if you're still interested? 

OC name:
reference(s):
OC personality:
Offering: traditional/digital/pixel art
Type of trade: headshot/bust, half body, full body, chibi, etc.

Whatever type of art and trade you want to do is what I will do as well ^-^
I don't know what kind of characters you like drawing so you can pick whichever one you'd like to do from here: http://toyhou.se/starry-syzygy/characters/folder:165516


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow yay! Super exicted ^.^ I'll fill out the form in a couple hours ^-^ if that's okay


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 2, 2017)

Issi said:


> Wow yay! Super exicted ^.^ I'll fill out the form in a couple hours ^-^ if that's okay



Ok, that's fine!




Made this today:






 small vers.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like how it turned out, after I finish up trades I think I might start taking these as requests and then maybe commissions


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

OC name: Twili (Jesus is RL name of person OC is based on)
reference(s): 



Spoiler: Drawing











Spoiler: Details for the shirt








OC personality: Smart, sarcastic, brave, caring, soft side
Offering: Digital ^_^
Type of trade: Same as the drawing I showed you, not sure where to put the style xD

Thank you!

I've already started drawing your OC, Tear!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 6, 2017)

My part of my art trade with tifachu, starting on Issi's now~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 7, 2017)

My part of my art trade with Issi


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 7, 2017)

Another wiggle icon~





_*how shocking*_


----------



## Milleram (Aug 7, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> My part of my art trade with tifachu, starting on Issi's now~



Aw, this style is so cute! I love the pose and how you coloured the eyes. <3


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 8, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Aw, this style is so cute! I love the pose and how you coloured the eyes. <3



Thank you!! 

I like the pose and the outfit I designed, but to be honest I actually really dislike the style. I don't know why, I just can't bring myself to like it :/


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 11, 2017)

Currently taking a few requests! I've got some chibi styles that I've been working on that I want to test out OwO

Just post below with your character refs and personality info. Not first come, first serve.

Feel free to post multiple characters if you want to increase your chances of being picked. Also, if anyone has any animal-like characters like ferals, pokemon, etc.feel free to post those too, I'd like to try drawing something other than humanoid and anthro characters.

Note: I might use these as art and commission examples both on and outside of Bell Tree. Please only make requests if you are ok with this.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 11, 2017)

oh gosh, your art is so good pAp
i'd love to request but i don't know which ocs to list..
would it be alright if i just linked my toyhou.se and you can see if you like anyone?
(i'll post personalities after you choose, of course, if you do choose any of them!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

here's my toyhou.se, i hope you find at least one of them to your liking =w=
link!!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 19, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> <3



Here you go, I drew Evangeline! Hope you like it <3






Been a while since I tried doing lineless art and backgrounds. I tried on the bushes TwT




I'll leave requests open for a while, but I still have my secret santa piece to finish, so I'll be slow working on them.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 19, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> Here you go, I drew Evangeline! Hope you like it <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thank you!! she's super cute ♡


----------



## Balverine (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm interested in an art trade :0


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello Chessie16! I really like your art style, It's quilt unique! 

Some tips I could give you is: To draw _face guidelines_ so you can have the eyes symmetrical and also they won't turn out so crooked. Doing this before drawing in the eyes,nose, and mouth really helps and Especially  when drawing someone with their face at an angle. I hope this helps you in your future drawings!  Keep Drawing


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 20, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg thank you!! she's super cute ♡



Glad you like it!!



Zeppeli said:


> I'm interested in an art trade :0



Sure thing!

If you're still interested, can you fill out this form please?

OC name:
reference(s):
OC personality:
Offering: traditional/digital/pixel art
Type of trade: headshot/bust, half body, full body, chibi, etc.


Like I said above, I still have my secret Santa gift to finish up so it will be a bit before I can start a trade. :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Midna64 said:


> Hello Chessie16! I really like your art style, It's quilt unique!
> 
> Some tips I could give you is: To draw _face guidelines_ so you can have the eyes symmetrical and also they won't turn out so crooked. Doing this before drawing in the eyes,nose, and mouth really helps and Especially  when drawing someone with their face at an angle. I hope this helps you in your future drawings!  Keep Drawing



I've been trying that, maybe I'm doing something wrong with my face guidelines >.<

I'll try looking at some refs and tutorials again, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 21, 2017)

*OC name:* Nova
*reference(s):* toyhou.se
*OC personality:* Standoffish, caring, adventurous
*Offering:* digital (examples on her toyhou.se c: )
*Type of trade:* Half body?

And np, I'm super busy w it, too, haha
I just love art trades : P


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 21, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> *OC name:* Nova
> *reference(s):* toyhou.se
> *OC personality:* Standoffish, caring, adventurous
> *Offering:* digital (examples on her toyhou.se c: )
> ...



Ok, will start it as soon as I've finished my SS gift!

Can you do this character: https://toyhou.se/1237101.toby
Personality: curious, playful, cheerful, cheeky

If you feel uncomfortable with him, you can pick a different character off my toyhouse c:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 21, 2017)

He's cool, np!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 1, 2017)

My SS gift for Issi <3






Glasses are kinda hard to draw, whenever I draw them they always look a bit off to me :'D



Starting on my trade with Zeppeli now~

Going to close trades and requests for a while, but I'm going to open collabs. I don't know if anyone would be interested in a collab (whether its drawing ocs, fanart, adopts, etc.) but I thought it would be fun to work with other artists. PM me if you'd like to do one!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 16, 2017)

Art trade with Zeppeli:








Derpy lil' chibi of my oc Fi:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 1, 2017)

Gonna try Inktober this year c:

Not planning on using any prompts though, just gonna draw a mix of stuff that I need to practice drawing and things that I enjoy drawing.

Decided to draw my team from Silver version for day 1 since I've been playing it a lot lately c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 2, 2017)

Inktober day 2






Need to draw this oc more often .u.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 2, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> My SS gift for Issi <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so cute!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 3, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> That is so cute!



Thank you!! ;w;



Inktober day 3! >u<

Attempted to draw a tree


----------



## Aazia (Oct 3, 2017)

Your so talented!! Could you draw Ma pastel bab https://imgur.com/gallery/dgB9t


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 4, 2017)

Aazia said:


> Your so talented!! Could you draw Ma pastel bab https://imgur.com/gallery/dgB9t



Thank you! I'm not open for requests at the moment though, sorry! >-<



Inktober day 4! I didn't have time to draw much today, so I just did a quick doodle ;o;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 5, 2017)

Inktober Day 5!! >u<


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 6, 2017)

Inktober day 6! 

I've always wanted to give graffiti a try, I think it turned out pretty good c:


----------



## Milleram (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Your Inktober drawings all look so great!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! Your Inktober drawings all look so great!



Thank you so much!! >u<

Tbh, I'm amazed that I've even been able to keep up so far :')



Inktober day 7! Drew something simple again due to lack of time ;u;





Apparently it's the Abominable Snow Cat, why is it so big? ;w;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 8, 2017)

Inktober day 8!





Yay, I've made it a week so far! ;w;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 9, 2017)

Inktober Day 9 *_*


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

All these drawings are great, keep it up


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 9, 2017)

Issi said:


> All these drawings are great, keep it up



Thank you, will do!! >w<



Actually, I finished another drawing today that I forgot to post X_X






This is for the Ghostify a Pokemon contest being held for Oktoberfest on lakevalor .net   c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

AHHH THAT IS SO AMAZING! :O 

Hope you win ^-^


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 10, 2017)

The Melotic's eyes look sort of like Giratina's if you look closely enough.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 10, 2017)

Issi said:


> AHHH THAT IS SO AMAZING! :O
> 
> Hope you win ^-^



Thanks, I hope so too! :')



EvieEvening23 said:


> The Melotic's eyes look sort of like Giratina's if you look closely enough.



Yeah, I suppose they do look kinda similar c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 10, 2017)

Inktober day 10

So edgey.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 11, 2017)

Day 11 ;u;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 12, 2017)

Day 12






Bonus- drew a picture of Azelf in a Pumpkaboo-themed witch costume for the Azelf Costume contest on Lake Valor!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 15, 2017)

Haven't been able to keep up with Inktober due to work and sickness >-<

Finished up my drawings for the past couple days today

Day 13






Day 14






Day 15


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 16, 2017)

ahhh love love love the one you did for day 14, the colours are pretty ;u; your pokemon pieces (esp the ones with backgrounds, so nice and detailed) are really good too

keep up the awesome work!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 16, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> ahhh love love love the one you did for day 14, the colours are pretty ;u; your pokemon pieces (esp the ones with backgrounds, so nice and detailed) are really good too
> 
> keep up the awesome work!



Thank you!! I had fun designing the cafe for day 14, glad the colors look ok c:



Day 16, drew my oc Ivy in her new outfit and added a witch hat since Halloween's coming up ~


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 17, 2017)

Day 17

quick doodle of a daffodil bouquet


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 19, 2017)

Day 18






Day 19






So tired...


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 23, 2017)

Been having trouble keeping up with Inktober due to working late, sickness, and injury >-<
Ended up finishing the drawings I had started yesterday and today.

Day 20






Day 21






Day 22






Day 23


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 25, 2017)

Day 24






Day 25


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 29, 2017)

Day 26






Day 27






Day 28





Character above belongs to ChainOfRain


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 3, 2017)

Technically never finished Inktober, but I fell behind and lost the motivation to finish up the last few days. I think I did pretty good with how far I made it though.

Decided to switch back to digital for awhile, tried a slightly different coloring style than what I usually do >v<


----------



## AC_2007 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey there! Would you mind drawing my mayor? I'll pay any amount of tbt you'd want


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 4, 2017)

AC_2007 said:


> Hey there! Would you mind drawing my mayor? I'll pay any amount of tbt you'd want



I appreciate the interest, but I'm not currently open for requests, trades, or commissions. Sorry! ;-;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 10, 2017)

A couple requests I've done on Lake Valor~










^Character belongs to Rubombee


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 10, 2017)

I really like your Day 21 inktober sketch. It’s lovely and v creative.

I’ve been gone awhile but I can see the differences and improvements in your work! wowowowoow GJ


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I really like your Day 21 inktober sketch. It’s lovely and v creative.
> 
> I’ve been gone awhile but I can see the differences and improvements in your work! wowowowoow GJ



Ahhh, thank you very much! And welcome back to Bell Tree, good to see you again


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 20, 2017)

More LV requests
















Christmas icon I made for myself >w<


----------



## dedenne (Nov 20, 2017)

chessie16 said:


> wooper



Can we just take a moment to appreciate our Angel wooper?


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 20, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate our Angel wooper?



All hail angel Wooper, may the bells ring and the wippors sing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










^Character belongs to Aer0hail @DA ^


----------



## starry-syzygy (Nov 22, 2017)

Art trade with EvieMon75 on DA! Character belongs to her~






I've been trying to practice line less art pieces lately(starting with the angel wooper and below). Do they look ok? I don't have much experience with line less. I've been soft shading them with airbrushes since I think it looks alright, but I'm nor sure if shading with more solid brushes like the pen tool (like cell shading or something) would look better??? Also, does the anatomy and posing on the line less pieces look ok? ;-;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think I'll be finishing any new art this year, so I decided to post my 2017 art summary now ^-^
I can tell I've improved a bit since last year, although I didn't draw all that much last year.






I really need to pick a style or two to stick with, lol.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 28, 2017)

I think you're lineless art looks amazing! For me, I don't have the liberty of having infinite layers (it only allows five) so it's quite hard to do lineless. In the off chance that I do lineless, I usually do cell shading and soft highlighting so it doesn't look to harsh. 

I don't really do chibis, but I think the anatomy looks pretty good.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Dec 29, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> I think you're lineless art looks amazing! For me, I don't have the liberty of having infinite layers (it only allows five) so it's quite hard to do lineless. In the off chance that I do lineless, I usually do cell shading and soft highlighting so it doesn't look to harsh.
> 
> I don't really do chibis, but I think the anatomy looks pretty good.



Thank you! I'm assuming you're talking about colors3D? I used to use it, so I agree that it can be hard to make lineless and clean-looking art in it. The lack of layers and tools make that a bit difficult. I think it's a good art app/program to start with though. I personally found it difficult to switch from drawing on my 3ds to a tablet since I was so used to looking at my hands when drawing.


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 5, 2018)

Finished up my other secret santa gift for the exchange on DA! Character belongs Cupcake-Plusher @DA






I might try to develop this style a bit more, I like how I drew the face c:


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 5, 2018)

chessie16 said:


> Thank you! I'm assuming you're talking about colors3D? I used to use it, so I agree that it can be hard to make lineless and clean-looking art in it. The lack of layers and tools make that a bit difficult. I think it's a good art app/program to start with though. I personally found it difficult to switch from drawing on my 3ds to a tablet since I was so used to looking at my hands when drawing.



yeah, it's Colors 3D. Maybe if I want to do something with this hobby of mine, I could upgrade to a tablet but for now, it's just for fun and I feel like I'm going to have a hard time switching over as well.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 5, 2018)

chessie16 said:


> Finished up my other secret santa gift for the exchange on DA! Character belongs Cupcake-Plusher @DA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I really like how you drew the face in this piece. Keep up the good work! c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 25, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> I agree, I really like how you drew the face in this piece. Keep up the good work! c:



Thank you, I will!!



Something small I did for the design a surfing pikachu contest on lakevalor .net

normal:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 shiny:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 1, 2018)

Art trade with Hikari on LV~
I love drawing cute male characters UwU






Also... if anyone has a DA account I could use a little help with something! I was just wondering if someone could gift me a slot for this free MYO event: link (username is starry-syzygy on DA)

Thank you so much to anyone who can help me with it! ;w;


----------



## Milleram (Feb 1, 2018)

Gifted! c;

(Btw, I really like your latest piece!)


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 1, 2018)

amye.miller said:


> Gifted! c;
> 
> (Btw, I really like your latest piece!)



Thanks for the compliment and thank you so much for gifting the slot to me! If I can ever do anything in return to help you out, just let me know!


----------



## Milleram (Feb 4, 2018)

chessie16 said:


> Thanks for the compliment and thank you so much for gifting the slot to me! If I can ever do anything in return to help you out, just let me know!



No worries! It was no trouble at all! Have fun designing your character. c:


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 4, 2018)

Something I made for a contest







My MYO Eliore (species and base by rein-adopts):


----------



## starry-syzygy (Mar 5, 2018)

Working on character designs （ ?∀｀）


----------

